# Info on color combonation



## 6goat8 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello there. New to forum, but not to cars. Our shop recently picked up a 1968 GTO. Did research on VIN codes and cowl tag. Found it is indeed a true GTO. Cowl codes for trim is 220 and the paint code is AA. research shows that the interior color is turquoise and the exterior color is Starlight Black. Besides a PHS documentation, is there any way to find out if this is a rare color combo? I've looked all over google images and just plain search and found nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you! Cheers!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't think so. PHS has the records and they don't have the resources to break it all down like the Marti Report. Threads I've read on the PY forum indicates they're not inclined to do so either.


----------



## 6goat8 (Feb 6, 2021)

More than likely, I will not be able to find this info....It seems like an unusual color combination. Our only thought is that it is special ordered.


----------

